# Bridging visa class B



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey there, here i am again with another question another confusion. 

So I called immigration and they said i am eligible to get bridging visa B as I was granted a Bridging A Visa when I lodged a Partner Visa application in Melbourne although this visa will only come into effect after the expiry of my current substantive (Visitor TR-676) on 13 November 2010. But, my current visa it self is expired at the end of this month. 

This is my situation
My mom had a stroke recently but because i needed to apply for my de facto visa, i was then flew to Melbourne on August. She was crying when i left and I was too because i didn't want to leave but i didn't really have an option, so I told her I will be back in a few months to see her again (at that time, i thought de facto visa processing time won't take more than 3 months), she was slightly happier but we can still see how upset she was. so to take her mind of it we sent her to other city in which only around 1h by plane at the same day i left to Melbourne. Now, i am planning to apply for bridging visa B to see her because lately i've been having too much nightmares about her and my brother told me that she often asked them if i am coming home to see her soon. I can't hold up the desire to visit her no more, I am worry if something bad is going to happen.I really want to spend time with her even for a few days and all those nightmares freaked me out that i wanted to see her and make sure that she is k (she is still on her wheelchair now and still find it difficult to talk normally)

I don't really have much proof with me at the moment except her pictures on my graduation on march 2010 and her recent pictures after she got stroke (she lost so much weight) and the copy of their tickets to other city which was on the same date of my departure date to melbourne. 

I asked my dad about her medical check up or anything like that and he said the only one that he still keep is her recent brain xray scan...but no one can understand the result except the doctor because it is written on medical way of writing.I could get it of him if its needed but i am afraid there is not much time left to send it off to australia. but honestly, you just need to call her to see how sick she is as you can easily judge it by the way she talks...she can't talk fluently and her voice is very very soft.

I have a few questions regarding this matter. 
1st. will that be a valid reason to go home for 3 - 7 days?

at the same time, my sister who lives in europe told me that she is going to try to come down to visit mom so we can all have a little reunion to cheer mom's up... that is why i am planning to leave in october, after all i checked the airplane ticket, it is almost 3 times more expensive to fly to my country within the next few days... 

2nd. Is it too early to apply for the visa now?
3rd. will they ask me to leave immediately before my current visa expired so they won't have to issue any visa for me...

the thing is the tickets for the next few days are too expensive now and my sister told me that more than likely, she will only be able to come down early october..I would love to see her too and have a family dinner or something like that with the whole family. I would like to apply tomorrow so i can get my ticket soon but i am afraid they will ask me to leave immediately instead of leaving on early october. i want to purchase my ticket now before the price get 2 - 3 times more expensive but I am worried that they will reject the application for my visa.

does anyone here have some opinions to share to help me make the decision?I will really appreciate it!

thanks heaps


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm a little confused for you say you have a visa that expires 13 November but then your current one expires at the end of this month.
You can not hold two visas simultaneously!
But as long as whichever one you have is a multiple entry and allows you sufficient time to get home and back it should not be a problem.
If your visa does expire at the end of this month and that's when the bridging visa kicks in, you could approach an Immi office and explain the situation as to when you would want to travel and they may be able to arrange something like closing your existing visa and issuing a Bridging B visa earlier so you can travel.
If they require some evidence, you'll have to get your father or brother to seek a statement from the doctor/hospital involved in your mother's treatment.
Re cheaper airfares, have you considered flying with airasia to KL or tigerairways to Singapore and then getting a cheap flight with either of them back to Indonesia if that is possible for you.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I'm a little confused for you say you have a visa that expires 13 November but then your current one expires at the end of this month.
> You can not hold two visas simultaneously!
> But as long as whichever one you have is a multiple entry and allows you sufficient time to get home and back it should not be a problem.
> If your visa does expire at the end of this month and that's when the bridging visa kicks in, you could approach an Immi office and explain the situation as to when you would want to travel and they may be able to arrange something like closing your existing visa and issuing a Bridging B visa earlier so you can travel.
> ...


Hi, sorry about the confusion. my visa is expired at the end of the month meaning i am not allowed to enter the country after this month but since i arrived in melbourne on august the 12th my current visa is still going to be valid until 3 months of my arrival date then my bridging visa A is going to come into effect after those period of 3 months, however if i travel outside the country after the end of this month, i wont be able to enter the country anymore, that is why i am going to need to hold bridging visa B. I called them and they told me that i've been granted bridging visa A when i lodge my application thou it will not come into effect until the 12th of november; but then since i already been given one,thou i haven't use it yet, i am eligible to get bridging visa B.

is that make sense at all?

I just called my cousin so she can go to my parents' house and get the report of the brain xray and get them scan and send it to me as there will be no enough time if they have to send the the scan/xray picture of her brain but as far as i remember when i saw the report, i don't even understand whats going on as they are talking about the level of this and that and this and that... i guess only a doctor or nurse understand it.

cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

OK, understood now and that your latest enter by date on your existing visa is the end of the month.
Once you get the medical report, I'd go in to the Immi office and explain the situation face to face for it's likely to be easier and better than over the phone.
As I have said they may be able to have you sign a request to withdraw your existing visa so the bridging visa kicks in and also have you fill in a request for the B version.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> OK, understood now and that your latest enter by date on your existing visa is the end of the month.
> Once you get the medical report, I'd go in to the Immi office and explain the situation face to face for it's likely to be easier and better than over the phone.
> As I have said they may be able to have you sign a request to withdraw your existing visa so the bridging visa kicks in and also have you fill in a request for the B version.


Hi, i talked to a lady through the phone and she confirmed that i am eligible to get my bridging visa b and yes i think i got everything ready now (except for the copy of my mom brain xray report) just don't know when to submit them as i am worry if i do it too soon, they will ask me to leave within the next few days instead of giving me the visa  and i got my medical report yesterday too but just like what you said, i am planning to hand it out once i apply for bridging visa B. i also asking for 5 days bridging visa to show them that all i want to do is to see mom and make sure that my nightmares is just a stupid dream lol.

So i got my passport, form 1006, statement letter stated my reason of applying, pictures, my parents tickets to show them that they did leave as the same time as i leave to melbourne and my debit visa card! is there anything else should i get?

cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I do not think you'll really need pictures and a record of your parents plane tickets as the medical report ought to be sufficient and you do not really need to ask for a five day Bridging B visa and not sure if it exists and they are for 90 days as far as I know and no requirement to leave immediately.
I think you'll find it'll all be OK and have a good trip and hope your mum is doing as well as can be.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, thanks heaps wanderer


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

hey i thought i will keep you update with my bridging visa B, who knows it will be useful for anyone else in the future. so i went to the immigration today with all the supporting documents. The officer took my form and passport and didn't even look at my supporting documents. I got granted bridging visa B. thanks wanderer for the information


----------

